# What is your relationship status?



## JadeBaby75

Im with FOB, but things are up and down all the time :wacko:


----------



## MrsEngland

I'm married, have been for nearly 3 years :)


----------



## 060509.x

I'm in a relationship with FOB and have been for over 3 years now. We have fun together, but can also annoy the hell out of each other at times. I love him though, and I'm glad I can say that I know he loves me :haha:


----------



## Amber4

Engaged for 5 months. Been together 2 years though :flow:


----------



## MapleZoeSyrup

With FOB and have been for just over 4 years xxx


----------



## LauraBee

Single.


----------



## Abby_

I'm a single pringle.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Engaged for 2 months, getting married in 2 years, been together for around 2 years and a few months. xx


----------



## JadeBaby75

I forgot to mention that OH and I have been together for 3 years, no plans to get engaged anytime soon!


----------



## rhdr9193..x

In a relationship with OH, coming up to 18 months together x


----------



## amygwen

Been with OH since Feb 2008, been engaged with my OH since Nov 2011.


----------



## jemmie1994

Single :flower:


----------



## AndyyMay

Was Seeing Someone...till Screwing It up tonight :3


----------



## beanzz

I'm with the fob. we've only been together since May last year.


----------



## x__amour

Married with my FOB. Been together almost 4 years, married for almost 1. :D


----------



## lizardbreath

Single but still sleeping with fob.


----------



## mommie2be

Still with my FOB. Have been for 15 months. :D


----------



## JadeBaby75

lizardbreath said:


> Single but still sleeping with fob.

I was in a similar situation with my ex. I admire that are were able to cope with it so well, that situation nearly destroyed me :nope:


----------



## shelx

been with DF for 4 and a half years


----------



## KelseyRose05

With FOB. Together since January 2011 with a four month break. Living together and he calls me his fiancee/wife and we're going to get married, but money is tight and he doesn't want to propose without a ring.


----------



## lizardbreath

JadeBaby75 said:


> lizardbreath said:
> 
> 
> Single but still sleeping with fob.
> 
> I was in a similar situation with my ex. I admire that are were able to cope with it so well, that situation nearly destroyed me :nope:Click to expand...

We get along better when we sleep together. And I'm not cheating he is however but my theory is karma is a bitch as the person he's with is the one he cheated on me with. I know my friend thinks I'm stupid but I'm sure my kids would rather we get along


----------



## JadeBaby75

lizardbreath said:


> JadeBaby75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizardbreath said:
> 
> 
> Single but still sleeping with fob.
> 
> I was in a similar situation with my ex. I admire that are were able to cope with it so well, that situation nearly destroyed me :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> We get along better when we sleep together. And I'm not cheating he is however but my theory is karma is a bitch as the person he's with is the one he cheated on me with. I know my friend thinks I'm stupid but I'm sure my kids would rather we get alongClick to expand...

My situation was different because my ex didn't have a GF but I can't imagine what you are going through. :nope: You are not stupid at all!


----------



## o.o

I'm with fob


----------



## KiwiMOM

me and FOB have been together since Jan 2011 but been good friends coming up 8 years now.


----------



## vaniilla

Married to dh, we celebrated our 5 year anniversary this March and have our 2nd wedding anniversary this September :flower:


----------



## aidensxmomma

Married to FOB. :) We've been married 6 months and together 5 years. 

Unfortunately, we're having some problems, though. In the next week or so I'm going to stay with my mom for a month and then me and Tommy are going to figure it out from there. :nope:


----------



## LittlePeople

In a relationship with FOB/OH, been with him for 3years, engaged for 7months :flower:


----------



## RaRa392

I've been with fob for 3 years.


----------



## mum_erin

i've been with OH for 5 years and engaged for almost 1 month :thumbup:


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Been together for 3 years and 2 months, married for almost 9 months :flow:


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

In a relationship with OH/FOB, will be five years this october.


----------



## Shanelley

At the moment i am in a relationship with a New OH. And moving in with him in a month <3


----------



## jl.

FOB left me two weeks ago :( 
so...single :cry:


----------



## tasha41

Been together 5 long years and it's getting complicated :dohh:


----------



## tooyoung

single


----------



## MamaShantixo

3 years in September, a loooong 3 years...


----------



## wanaBmummy

not had my baby yet but..

Married for 9 months and have been together 3 1/2 years, 4 in October when baby gets here x


----------



## pinkribbon

Been together for 4 years, lived in our own home for coming up a year. Would like to get married but OH has debt issues right now :dohh:


----------



## Becca ox

*Engaged to FOB & have been together for 2 years our anniversary was on the 07.06.2012 & couldn't be happier :] x*​


----------



## 12.11.10

Engaged but not to my first childs father.


----------



## ClairAye

In a relationship with FOB :flower:


----------



## GirlRacer

I'm engaged to OH (FOB) and he was my first proper relationship then we split up but we've been back together a while and hopefully we'll stay that way :D


----------



## MaskedKitteh

Engaged to the father of my boys, been together 3.5 years and lived together for 3 years. Love him with all my heart


----------



## X__Kimberly

In a relationship with FOB


----------



## Harli

I have an OH, not a parent to either of my girls.


----------



## JadeBaby75

Harli said:


> I have an OH, not a parent to either of my girls.

What do you mean? You are dating but he does play a role in your kid's lives or you are dating FOB but he doesn't parent them? Just wondering??


----------



## LauraBee

^ She's with a guy who isn't the father of either of her children...


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Single as can be, but stuck living with FOB. :| Not an easy task.


----------



## Savannah11

Married. 2 years in October! How time flies!! x


----------

